# Why did you choose kenpo?



## Nightingale

Why did you choose kenpo?
What's your kenpo story?


----------



## jfarnsworth

I've stated my story before but I realized I was missing something in my training. After going to an aikido, kung fu, then the kenpo studio and checking them out there was no question where I was going to give a life long commitment to.


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka

When I started in 1973 my school was the ONLY one within about 10 miles.  Now, there are at least 50 martial arts schools within 10 miles.


----------



## Eggman

after getting my TKD butt whipped at a high school fight, i realized that i needed to find a new art.   At 19 i found a kenpo school in Reno.  13 years later and im still wacking away.


----------



## don bohrer

A friend of mine who was just a cook introduced me to the art. I don't remember what org he was in, but his instructor was a girl and he liked to do a lot of leg buckling on me. :shrug:


----------



## MartialArtsGuy

For me it was luck and research. I had planed on visiting a bunch of schools, talking to the teachers and trying a class. The first school I tried was the Kenpo school, and after visiting a few others I had decided to go with the kenpo. It was luck that it happend to be the closest and the first I had visited.

What attracted me was the skill/athleticism of the teacher, his description of kenpo and his ability to teach. Everyone looked like they were working hard but having a good time and learning alot.


----------



## bdparsons

who told me about a local karate school that was running a two-for-one special. Since I was the resident pansy in my school, I decided to kick (!) it around. Turned out to be a Kenpo school. Transitioned to Hapkido and stayed in it until a few years ago, when I became involved in Kenpo again. My buddy lasted about six months, and I've been involved for 31 years. Go figure!

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## TheEdge883

After 8 years of traditional martial arts (shotokan, Tae Kwon Do, Judo, Aikido, and Moo Lim Do), a kenpo instructor joined our school. Started learning EPAK and never looked back. I have no desire to continue with TKD or Shotokan, though Judo is still a great interest.


----------



## Zoran

Kenpo (EPAK under Lee Wedlake) was my first Martial Art. I end up there because my friend talked me into it.

Because I was so young at the time, I stopped going after about a 1 1/2 years. I  had other iterests that kept me occupied, like girls.

During 1983 to 1990, I was in and out of several different styles. I couldn't stick with any because after Kenpo, the traditional styles didn't seem right for me.

In 1991 I started to seriously look for a Kenpo school. I wanted to go back to EPAK or at least Tracy Kenpo. It seemed that all the schools I visited didn't meet my expectations until I met my current instructor. Not the exact style/system I was looking for but his Black and Brown belts really impressed me when they worked out. (Just as Mr. Wedlake's students did back in 81)

12 years later I have never had cause to regret my choice.


----------



## Ceicei

The college offered karate and it turned out to be Kenpo.  Before I started, the only martial arts I knew about were Kung Fu, Judo, and Karate.  I didn't realize until later how many varieties of martial arts existed.

- Ceicei


----------



## gman

I was lucky. I checked out a few schools. Lokked at the ones that had a web sites. It came down to the two closest school something called American Kenpo Karate or Aikido. Now I would drive an hour for the Kenpo class.


----------



## Michael Billings

Other ... I had taken some Judo as a kid in the early to mid 60's, then Shotokan in the late 60's until 1973.  I was from a small town and the only other thing offered was TKD.  Moved to Austin, started TKD with Michael Usulton and did that until 1978.  Saw a guy with a sharp shiney sword at a tournament, then saw his empty hand form and decided I had to get me some of that, so in 1979 I started Kenpo.  The man was Brian Duffy doing a Chinese Kenpo variant, and switched to EPAK in the mid 80's.

It was the sophistication, power, circular with linear.  He was...and is an outstanding technician, and his forms are a thing of beauty, as the hundreds of trophies and even a couple of International's trophies attest to.

Never looked back.
-MB


----------



## pete

well, my son started 5 years ago as a 6 year old "little dragon", and my wife started a few months after that.  my daughter and i had little choice... so for survival reasons, together we took our introductory classes a few months later.  now... mrs. pete is a black belt and the l'il pete is on his way to junior black.  my daughter quit at jr. green, but i keep on keepin' on!


----------



## molson

After ten years off and on of Korean martial arts, I moved to Cleveland Ohio where I started to visit various schools. When I visited a  kenpo school and saw things that were totally differant to the previous knowledge I had. Have been hooked ever since.


----------



## MisterMike

I have to credit my introduction to Kenpo a friend of 10 years I met in college. I come from a Japanese Art background, so accepting Kenpo was a bit of a challenge at first. In fact, it was 2 years before I actually enrolled into a studio. I am certainly not disappointed and enjoyed my studies very much.

Michael


----------



## Kempo Guy

I no longer train in EPAKK and only train Kempo occasionally these days. BUT, what got me interested was a Kenpo demo put on by Ed Parker's Kenpo Academy in Pasadena. I didn't live all that close so I kept the interest but didn't start right away. 

A year later I saw "Perfect Weapon" which reignited my interest. I went over to the Pasadena Academy for the re-opening demo (in '91) and decided to join a EPAKK school that just opened at the time next to the college I was attending.


----------



## Kenpomachine

While at school (ten years old),  they began to offer courses on self defense and kenpo karate. My bro went into kenpo and I chosed SD. In the end, they were the same class.

When I left school, nearest kenpo school was 40-60 min away from home, so we left. But the worm was already in me and when I got to uni, I enrolled in kenpo classes again, up to this day


----------



## Elfan

There was a school across the street.  Made it convientent enough.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Originally I had studied a sport-oriented Okinawan style at the local YMCA.  After narrowly escaping serious injury in a fight (he had a knife, I had trained to always pull my punches...yep, I was lucky), I looked for a school teaching practical self defense.  Even though it was an hour's drive away, after my first Kenpo class, studying a technique that would actually work (The Lever - EPAK equivalent: Lone Kimono) I knew that I was in the right place.


----------



## D.Cobb

I was studying TKD, and I was a security guard. One day I realised that if a situation developed, I was gonna be in deep doo doo if I tried to protect myself using what I'd been taught.

A friend of mine used to rave about this extremely effective art called Kempo. I had no idea what it was. Then Perfect Weapon came to the cinemas and I had no idea that Kenpo and Kempo were different, I just knew I wanted to learn Kenpo.
Then one day a school opened up about 1/2 hour away, so I joined.
I found out later that my friend had no idea what Kenpo was about
Then around 6 - 7 years later I left and joined a Kempo school.....

Go figure 

Anyhoo, it's all good!

--Dave

:asian:


----------



## WhiteTiger

After taking TKD in college, I was 28 when I decided to get back into the Martial Arts.  Not telling them I had any background in TKD, I visited a few studios, most only part timers, open only two or three nights a week.  One of the instructors "boasted" that I would progress through the ranks faster with him than if I went to East West Self Defense.  Well I thought I should at least check this East West place out.  As soon as I walked in, I knew this was the place.  Seeing a whole series of 30 year old photographs, of the studio owner with various MA legends, on the wall was most convincing.  Although he didn't call it kenpo he taught an AK / Tracy / Praying Mantis Kung Fu hybrid.  Not until I did my own research did I find out the core of our system was kenpo, just with a heavy Chinese influance, you know, LOW stances, very circular flowing movement.  After moving cross country I wound up in Jujitsu for a couple of years, then I found a Tracy's school about an hour away.  Finally attaining Shodan a mere 8 years after my first kenpo lesson.


----------



## Michael Billings

Awesome.


----------



## redfang

Years ago I had a Tracy school a block from my house. I trained there for a year or so.  I tried isshin ryu at the YMCA and TKD and aikido at college.  It was Kenpo that I came back to for two main reasons.

1. It was the most practical and effective of the four arts I had been exposed to.

2.There was a minimum of traditionalism.  There was no bowing to the ancestors BS, uniforms were whatever I wanted to wear, etc.  Plus, everything was in English.  I had always felt kind of stupid in classes where there was too much bowing and scraping, and pretentious where everything was in Japanese.


----------



## Billy

I took my then 9 year old daughter to a free taster class advertised at her school. She loved it, and I sat watching her progress at a fair rate before eventually taking the plunge myself a few months later. This is my first venture into Martial Arts and I don't think I would ever consider dropping Kenpo in favour of any other Art, although I may consider another lock based discipline to compliment it. While my progress is far from dramatic, as long as I'm enjoying myself who cares.


----------



## Kame

I've always been interested in martial arts (chinese arts specifically) but never got into it due to money and parents. Then moved away from home and one day I was watching some kata demos on PBS and decided I wanted to learn to move like that, really to improve my snowboarding and strengthen my joints. (Self defense is just a nice benefit.) Flipped open the phone book and turned out that there was a Chinese Kenpo school in this small town of 5,000 and taught by Master Steve Shover. I've been with it ever since and am testing for my Black belt on Saturday.


----------



## Mace

Best of luck to you on your test!!!

Sean


----------



## M F

I started in 1991, at Ahgung Tony Ramos Kajukenbo, in Fairfield California.  I chose this because a buddy of mine had been training there for a few years, and was a pretty impressive fighter.  I trained there for about nine months, never testing due to an injury and to flat out flakines on my part.  I missed one test because I just forgot about it.   A couple years later, I moved to Utah, where I found a Kenpo Instructor who taught what he described as an American Kenpo/Tracy blend.  I was not very impressed with this school.  I looked around some more and found a Kenpo school run by Mr. Paul O'Bray.  This man is an awesome Kenpoist.  I stayed there until Orange Belt, at which time my wife decided to move for school.  I ended up in Cedar City, UT, training with Alan Jacob, who is another awesome Kenpoist.  This is where I've been since.


----------



## kenpo13

well,

after obtaining several black belts in other systems, i got involved in security and crowd control,, needless to say i thought i could handle myself..  99 percent of the time i could... then one day that 1 percenter got the best of me and i found out that all of that pretty stuff i learned just wasn't as effective... I attended 
some kenpo seminars and got ' hit ' , i never looked back......
the rest is history and has become a personal committment to become a life long practitioner of this art that's more than effective for me.


----------



## JD_Nelson

The definition of the outer rim theory pretty much sealed it for me.  I had/have my own thoughts about self defense and this concept pretty much matched my own thoughts, but in a more definitive manner.  



Salute,

JD


----------



## donald

For me I liked the thought of linear, and circular together. After having read so much about the different arts through Black Belt Magazine for so long. It sounded like kenpo was a good system, and I 've been hopelessly biased ever sense.

Salute in Christ,
Donaldo:asian:


----------



## SenseiBear

But have a close association with it and train with Kenpo guys sometimes...  Sifu Russ Kauffroath of the Sam Pai Kenpo school is also a 6th degree BB in Gun Fu, land ived with the founder of our art for a few years...  The Kenpo forms are accepted at our school, and in fact, Gun Fu was based in part on Chinese Kempo Karate...  (though I'm not real sure what that is) I only know the Kenpo guys I have trained with look a lot like what we do.

SB


----------



## TIGER DRAGON FIGHT

i just happen to walk into a school and liked it from the start. turned out it was shaolin kempo. soon as i heard that i thought of jeff speakmen from "the perfect weapon". instantly i signed up that night. 7 years and still lovin it.:jedi1:


----------



## RCastillo

Purely by accident in 74 and I've never regretted it. :asian:


----------



## 8253

I actually chose Kenpo because it seemed more like a style that would be aplicable on the street.


----------



## KenpoTex

I chose Kenpo because I wanted something that was practical for self-defense.  In fact I had never even heard of Kenpo 'till the day I walked in the studio.  I had no interest whatsoever in TKD due to the fact that when I was in high schoo I got into a fight with a TKD black-belt and put him down within 5 seconds (just for the record, I tried to walk away but he wasn't willing to let it go).  I was interested in Aikido (from seeing Seagal's movies) but couldn't find a school in my area.  One day I saw the kenpo studio and walked in to find out what it was like.  During the intro. course I was taught Lone Kimono and from that moment on, I was hooked.  My logic at the time was that if they're showing me how to break someone's elbow during an intro. lesson, I can't wait to see what comes later.  I have not been disapointed


----------



## jeffkyle

kenpotex said:
			
		

> I chose Kenpo because I wanted something that was practical for self-defense.  In fact I had never even heard of Kenpo 'till the day I walked in the studio.  *During the intro. course I was taught Lone Kimono and from that moment on, I was hooked.  My logic at the time was that if they're showing me how to break someone's elbow during an intro. lesson, I can't wait to see what comes later.  I have not been disapointed*



That is a cool story!


----------



## Rick Wade

As much as I would like to say that I did my research and made a knowledgable decision well . . . .  I can't.  It was purly luck of the draw.

 :yinyang: 
R/


----------



## Mark Weiser

Well My exposure to Kenpo was by ordering Videos for Kenpo due to my location no Schools or Instructors.

I watched the Movie The Perfect Weapon thanks to Jeff Speakman. I was impressed with the Set he did in the apartment and the movements in the alley scene when he was confronted by 4 men I belive it was 4 men. 

Mark E. Weiser


----------



## Shodan

I started Kenpo back in 1986- it was my b-day present!!  I had just been sort of let down from my gymnastics lessons- the instructor basically told me I would never go anywhere with gymnastics cuz I was too tall.  So.......the week before my 13th b-day, I was looking for some other sport to start.  As it happened, I was at our town's fair and there were two people there giving a Kenpo demo.  They were starting up a class at our local racquetball club so, since it looked so fascinating to me, I asked my parents if I could join for my b-day.  My parents were very supportive in my decision and I have been with it ever since.........boy.......18 years now!!  There have been some rough times with loss of instructors, studio failures, having to re-learn material, etc.......and in those times, I tried out Arnis, Wu Ying Tao (Kung Fu) and Goju........but those were short journeys and I always came back to my Kenpo when I had the chance.  Now, I work out 2 nights a week doing Kenpo and a little stick fighting and practice my Kenpo techs. at home also.  I try to make it up to my main instructor's studio (3 hours away) once a month or every other month (as time permits) for private lessons.  Kenpo is such a part of me........I don't know what I'd do without it now!!

 :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Gary Crawford

I didn't choose it,I was eight and my Dad choose it.He came home from work one evening in 73 and asked me if I wanted to learn Karate.So he took me to meet Mr.Joe Mora.Mr. Mora grilled me about why and what kind of person I was.That was the hardest part,Training was easy compared to that interveiw.


----------



## Rob Moeser

After spending 4 years in TKD, I realized that there was too much missing, so I visited every Martial arts school in the city. One of the very first I went to was my present school, which teaches Tracy style Kenpo. After going to about 20 other schools, I came back to Professional Self Defense, and my wife and I are just testing for our 3rd Brown Belt now (3 years later). My two children (8 and 12) also train there, and are 2/3 of the way to purple belt now. I train under Sensei Ralph Chinnick, a 8th degree in Kenpo, 3rd degree in Shinki Ju-Jitsu, 2nd degree in Hung Gar Kung Fu, and a 2nd degree in Daito-Ryu Ju-Jitso*[font=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif].
[/font]*


----------



## Sarah

I dont do Kenpo, just like reading about different styles...there is no Kenpo schools where I am but would be interested to see it an action one day soon.


----------



## karavak

I started in kenpo because it was close to where I was living (walking distance) and since I wanted to start learning a MA but had been too lazy to drive to another school, it worked out well.


----------



## OC Kid

I started in Kempo to compete in tournaments. I moved away from my home dojo to Calif. I found Bob Whites studio and Dick Willetts studio and in the tournament era of the 80s and 90s these schools were the very best around. I then got a look at the art it self and fell for it. Though I dont really teach it per se but I use the theories and principals in the art I teach.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Nightingale said:
			
		

> Why did you choose Kenpo?


  Just lucky I guess......:uhyeah:




			
				Nightingale said:
			
		

> What's your Kenpo story?


  Read "The Journey"   it pretty much says it all....

  ahhh soooo

  :asian:


----------



## Mark Weiser

Honestly the Reason for chosing Kenpo was after years of training in different Self Defensive Course courtesy of the Military and Law Enforcement. I found that Kenpo is the most versatile MA there is and I enjoy the Forms and the Techniques. Also Since some of the First Generation BB's are in my age group LOL! I feel close to ya guys. I am not telling ya my age either lol. I love the fluidity and power that Kenpo has. 

I truly enjoy practicing and teaching Kenpo. When I teach I get better because you are always looking at how to make it easier to learn and refining your own Forms and Techs.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I am not telling ya my age either lol.


 Look !!!!  42 is NOT that old........


----------



## Mark Weiser

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Look !!!! 42 is NOT that old........


LOL!!!


----------



## Gin-Gin

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> I found that Kenpo is the most versatile MA there is and I enjoy the Forms and the Techniques.  I love the fluidity and power that Kenpo has.



I just got lucky and the first place I walked into was a Kenpo school.  I also love the fluidity and power that Kenpo has, plus the fact that unlike other MAs it can be tailored to your specific body type if needed.  And, it leaves room for the instructors and students to make their own discoveries.....

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka

I heard thtough the rumor mill that the GoldenDragon is, in fact, 95 years old, 125 lbs, and smokes three packs of Marlboro reds a day.

I didn't really choose kenpo. I was gettin' whooped for bein a white boy in rural-ish Hawaii, and my folks signed me up at a kenpo school for my 6th B-day. Been at it (mostly) since. Have studied some other stuff, but kenpo stays the core.

D.


----------



## Bill Smith

I had just started Martial Arts in 1992 in Tae Kwon Do. One day I was at my brother's house and he was watching "The Perfect Weapon" and he told me that I should look into Kenpo. A new American Kenpo school had just open down the street. I told him that Kenpo couldn't touch what I was taking but with a little convincing from the bro I called the Kenpo school.

When the instructor answered the phone, he asked was I new to martial arts or did I have experience. Of course me being new to martial arts (1 1/2 years training) and the cocky attitude that some get when starting in the arts...I said yes with a positive voice. His sale line to me was..."I'll break both your arm and leg and there is nothing you will be able to do about it". Well after that I had to go and see what this Kenpo thing would do.

As my brother and I walked into the school, I was approached by this 5'3"/5'4" instructor by the name of Sam Stein (my 1st Kenpo instructor). He said throw whatever I want at him and at any speed. Well me, with the Tae Kwon Do kicks, I through a right roundhouse kick followed by a right punch.

He had me dead to rights and there was nothing I could do. My brother had said he has never seen me with a dumb-founded look on my face until that moment. Need less to say, I signed up that night and never looked back.

Kenpo is forever locked in my blood. I'm glad I made that phone call to Mr. Sam Stein and for him showing and teaching me this Great art called American Kenpo. 

Bill Smith

Sorry for being too long.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I heard thtough the rumor mill that the GoldenDragon is, in fact, 95 years old, 125 lbs, and smokes three packs of Marlboro reds a day.


  Humph....... I don't know where some get their info all screwed up .....but.. here are the facts......
  I am 18,993 days old, weigh curds, and pack a punch that'll make Marls burro Red any day!

  So there you have it!

  Well, you know what I always say........

  You can lead a horse to water......
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  .
  But you can't smear cake on his lips ! ! !........
  :whip:


----------



## Karazenpo

I started in Okinawan Goju ryu in '73 but switched to Kenpo in '74 after watching a Kenpo class taught by Hanshi Craig Seavey and why? Because I could see Kenpo work! Nothing against GoJu, it's a great martial art and I still dabble a little in it. Hanshi Seavey also has high ranking in GoJu ryu under Professor Larry Garron. However, in these Hawaiian-derived Kenpo/Kempo/Kajukenbo systems you don't have to figure out how to apply things, nothing is really abstract. What you see is what you get and anyone who is in the least bit street- wise will instantly pick up on this when practicing or even watching the Kenpo arts in action. Just my opinion.


----------



## BlackCatBonz

i started studying martial arts only 8 years ago. 
i started studying buddhism about 13 years ago at the age of 19.
the only thing publicly available in my area growing up was tae kwon do, but i knew that wasnt for me (because of my build).
it was my study of buddhism that really made me want to study martial arts as a way of tempering myself both physically and mentally.
i stumbled upon a kempo teacher in my town that taught out of his basement. his teacher was somewhat of an enigma that turned him and the 4 other students who graded rank away. 
the first year was the most agonizing and painful both physically and mentally. i cried and bled more that year than i ever had before. i was scared to go to class and scared to stay away. classes were about 3 1/2 hours long, 3 nights a week. about the second year i was going 5 days a week, 2 of those days being privately taught.
i was addicted to my art.......i trained everyday. i was awarded my shodan after 3years of hard strenuous training. it was quite an emotional ride. 
i have been studying kosho-ryu for 6years, which to me is more than a martial art......kempo itself is something more than a martial art to me.......it was and is still, THE way for me. i dont know if i chose it, so much as it chose me.
my first teacher and i have become very close friends.....even after the hell he put me through lol

shawn


----------



## mj_lover

i actually came from judo, took one to many hits from the mats (of cource on ym knees....wouldn't want to fall on my back, the other guy would win!) so i decided to try something different karate was out, i never really liked the style. looked at tkd, was very tempted, then i walked by the local kenpo school. figured, looks good, lots of variations. gave it a try, and i likes!


----------



## scfgabe

I have been researching various martial arts for a while now, and I have been most impressed with those groups in American Kenpo.  I am fortunate because there are a few great schools close to me.  I have also found Kenpo to be the most practical art today; including empty-hand, weapons, ground fighting and mutiple attacker techniques.  Kenpo has it all!


----------



## getgoin

A friend of mine turned me onto it. I started in TAI Kenpo under Ralph Andersen, but have moved onto Prof. Callejo and other arts


----------



## rainbows

Kenpo was my first style. I just randomly decided one day at the age of 11 that I wanted to try a martial art. So I went along to the local club one day, it just happened to be kenpo. I stayed 7 years with that club (left when I went to college). Sadly, the club shut down about 8 months after I left, due to ridiculous amounts of infighting between the instructors.


----------



## Dan G

The attraction was the no-nonsense practicality, flow, and early exposure of students to core MA principals within a superb teaching structure. 

It clearly did the job and did it very well! I was hooked after two sessions, and haven't looked back since.

I had done a little bit of judo, and a couple of years of karate as a child/teen, didn't train for a few years until doing some Aikido at university, did some dabbling in TKD and Wu-shu, and when graduating and moving to London to work I decided to look for a martial arts club. I had only studied East Asian martial arts, and languages, so I was choosey as to what to commit to, and had no real interest in an American art (no disrespect to forum members from the US, but I am from the UK and have worked and studied in the far-east, so I didn't view it as a domestic art, nor was I interested in a western approach).

A colleague mentioned he did EPAK and was trying to organise a local training session. I went along out of courtesy thinking if nothing else I might get a work out and was utterly impressed by what I saw.

Like kenpo Tex I was surprised and pleased with the first two techniques I learned (delayed sword and sword of destruction). Learning moves as a flowing sequence was a key attraction. Trusting the student with street effective techniques from day one and learning correct distance and contact penetration with lots of partner work had me sold. Having learned first hand the danger that training with touch sparring control presents a martial artist in a real confrontation, I knew after the first session that the system and the training methodology was something I owed it to myself to learn. 

Almost 4 years on I consider myself lucky to have encountered it when I did as EPAK is still a rarity in the UK. 

Awesome system to train in, great people to train with.

respectfully,

Dan


----------



## shane23ss

I was pretty young and had been interested in the martial arts for some time thanks to movies and such. I was at my county fair and a couple of "mean looking dudes" approached me and handed me a flyer for a martial arts demonstration they would be conducting later that day. The flyer said "Kenpo Karate", didn't have a clue what that was, so I decided I would check it out. I went to the demonstration area and watched several demonstrations from several different schools (mostly TKD, and TSD). Wasn't very impressed with 5, 6, and 7 year olds wearing 2nd and 3rd degree BB's. Then the "mean looking dudes" from the "Kenpo Karate" school came out wearing BLACK Gi's. That caught my attention. I watched about a 25 to 30 minute demonstration, and noticed no really high or flying kicks, but was greatly impressed with the tremendous speed. The next day I went to the school (a small run-down place in the back of a strip mall, later nick-named "The Dungeon") and met with one of the "mean looking dudes". To my amazement, the "mean looking dude" was one of the nicest people I have ever met. I was ready to sign up then, but he insisted I come back later that day to watch a class. (Actually he insisted I watch at least 3, but I was already sold). I came back that night and watched a class of about 7 people (all there was at that time), and the rest is history.


----------



## Seabrook

I saw a martial arts demonstration and joined the following night. This was back in 1985 and I have been doing Kenpo ever since. 

Jamie Seabrook

http://www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Kenpoist

when I was 16, I saw a demo at a summer camp I had been attending in Montana. I was taken back by the practical applications that were being demostrated . Luckily, I found a school near my residence and began my training for 2 years. Unfortunately, many places throughout the U.S. don't have kenpo schools and when I moved I wasn't able to find a kenpo school for 15 years - until now!


----------



## KenpoPastor

I've always had an interest in Martial Arts but never was afforded the opportunity when I was younger.  Yeah, my mother did sign me up for Boxing and Judo when I was a kid but after a couple of months of each she just stopped taking me for no apparent reason.  Life moved on and I become a committed Christian and end up as a youth pastor at a church.  About 1.5 years ago, the Christian school in our church brings in these Kenpo instructors to teach martial arts to the kids and they also offered a class to the church staff so I gave it a whirl and now I'm hooked!


----------



## Drifter

Saw a Kenpo school, went in, talked to the instructor, joined up. I had heard about Kenpo, and a friend was saying he might join up. He never did, but I haven't regretted it yet.


----------



## Sam

ever since my best friend tested for her green belt (she's 2nd degree now, going for first in the next month) I knew I wanted a piece of this. I watched her green belt test, brown belt test, and 2nd degree brown belt test before finally signing up. (I kick myself in the head for not doing it sooner but I'm only 16 and I see people around here who didnt sign up til they were in their 30's, so I am thankful for that)

I'm really glad too because if I had decided it on my own I would have shopped around for prices, and going to a Tracy's is pretty freakin expensive because of the private lessons. So it was a very good thing my friend already went. I can't imagine anywhere else.


----------



## distalero

Got out of the military in '69, crazier than a loon, as they say, and it was suggested by an old and wise friend that I go get my clock cleaned on a regular and  instructive basis; a kind of therapy. So I shopped around (there were several different styles locally), visited dojos until I found something that had the air of "real" to it. Now, I didn't have any particular training in empty hand fighting (that was my problem: I'd come from, used, and believed quite personally in guns; had several, slept with one), so it wasn't like I was making an intellectually informed choice. But in the process of shopping around I witnessed some interesting sights. Watched two members of one style get pissed off at each other while working out in the dojo during a class, go out into a parking lot (which was covered in patches of loose gravel), and proceed to do their "finest". First guy tried one of their style's high, fancy kicks, thereby immediately slipping in the gravel and dumping himself on the ground, second guy stood their and laughed. So did I, leaving. Later it dawned on me in specifics why I knew intuitively there was something wrong about that whole thing. Ended up at the real feeling "studio", we called it, which turned out to be Kenpo, of the "Chinese Karate" era. I liked it immediately, and frequently thereafter was handed a bright shiny clock. Just what I needed as beginning therapy (the rest was done years later in several Zen Bhuddist monasteries, where you end up handing yourself clocks that just aren't shiny enough). Thanks for the opportunity .


----------



## evenflow1121

I started training in the martial arts when I was about 8 yrs old. My first school was a WTF TKD school that is still around the area I used to live in (trust me that guy is one hell of a business man).  Now I dont have anything against TKD, my motto is, its usually the driver and not the car.  So to make a long story short, sure we won many tournaments, states, nationals, ect. and we recieved our black belts in 3 years (thats right I was a jr bb at about 11 1/2).  The year I turned 12, I found myself in 7th grade and in middle school.

Middle school is interesting its usually the first place you have an encounter with a bully.  And ironically, the bully is usually a guy with no martial arts training what so ever, but he or she can just hit hard.  So this guy was in 9th grade going on junior college and he would pick on all the smaller kids.  Eventually, my day came as well, with all the martial art training I had, I really thought I could kick this guy's ***, I mean after all, I had won all those tourneys, how much more different could real fighting be?  Boy was I wrong, I kicked this kid and my kick had no effect on him, the next thing I saw was his fist and my nose exploded in blood.  

Thus, I did what any other legit mcdojo bb would have done at the time, I threw dirt in his eyes and began to punch him.  The following day, I walked in the tkd school, gave the guy who taught me back then my bb and told him the bb I wasnt really a bb.  A few days later and after having a nice argument with my parents because 6 months were left on the McDojo contract, I started Kenpo Karate, and from the occurence that have happenned to me since that date, this was one of the best choices I have ever made...


----------



## hammer

I was very fortunate to have Kenpo as a option for school sport in high school back in 86-87 .For the first term (ten weeks) that I participated I didnt take it all to serious. 
Heck I thought it was all to funny! 

Then at the conclusion of the term our Instructor ( John Van Wijk) announced that Mr Parker the founder of the system would be comming to Australia early next year (87) accompaning Mr Parker would be number of elite KENPO BLACK BELTS. I was most impressed with the skill of my instructor. Yet I still had doubts as to whether KENPO was for me, for my pervious experiences were primarliy from in boxing. 

I was very curious to see a real life MASTER!!
Seeing Mr Parker and his Black Belts work out , teach, and peform demos
I stood in amazement,( jaw on the floor). and thought nah this is for me!!

Funny we (fellow students) even Skipped school to go and watch Mr Parker and the American team of black belts train at the local leisure Centre, Hiding behind the grandstand PEEP!

Have been hooked ever since

Cheers


----------



## BigCat63

After a lifelong desire to study I signed up for an intro Tae Kwon Do lesson because the dojo was within a mile of my office. The day before my intro I walked into the local Kenpo school and met my future Instructor. After the description of what Kenpo was, and how it differed from Tae kwon Do I promptly cancelled my intro at teh TKD school and signed up. That was 8 years ago and I am very thankful I walked in the Kenpo school that day. Nothing against TKD but the Kenpo was much more up my alley.


----------



## hemi

Im new here so I hope I dont offend anyone. Years ago when I was 17, 18, and 19, I was in an out of TKD classes some private lessons and some with large classes. I didnt have a lot of choices since I grew up in a very small town with only one school. I most of the time, showed up only on sparring days and did not attend many of the regular classes. I did however have a lot of friends that did and stayed with their training on to 1st Dan and beyond.



My best friend never had any lessons or formal training at all, but grew up in a very broken home. To make a long story short his mom dated lowlife drug attics and other less than honorable gentlemen that hit ,and in other ways mistreated my friend. He also fought on the street just about every day as he lived in a bad part of town. 



Well one day one of my other friends that went to my old TKD School and got his black belt started up with Chad, my friend that had the tough upbringing. I told Chad watch out David, the guy that he was about to fight had his black belt.



To make this short Chad had his way with David the TKD BB. That quickly turned me off to that style. Now at 32 years old I am a little late getting started in American Kenpo but, just now have the time to dedicate and really give my all to training.  When I decided to get back into martial arts I wanted a new style that I didnt have any knowledge of and I was faced with 2 that grabbed my interest. Kung Fu and Kenpo, I went to the only Kenpo School in the area where I live and met with the instructor. He was very nice and respectful, and knows his art well ,6th Dan. After I participated in one class I have been going ever since. Only a month so far but I hope to continue as long as I am able.


----------



## Kenpobuff

I took Tracy's in Jr. High.  

In High school it was TKD.  

Then as an adult I was looking for a place to take my kids and met my current Kenpo instructor and liked what he had to say and the way he worked with the young ones.  I joined with them as a way to stay involved in their activities now that I don't coach their traditional sports anymore and glad I did.  I think it is the best thing parents can do with their children.


----------



## dianhsuhe

Good topic!

  I came to Kempo after my TKD instructor decided to move in with my then girlfriend of 2 1/2 years.  Turned out well though, as I met a great instructor and have been in Kara-Ho Kempo since 1993.

  I will skip the Kempo McDojo part that was before that-


----------



## gmkuoha

I have been training over 54 years now and when I was 12 years old, my mother put me in a temple in Hawaii because she was afraid that I would be in a llot of trouble due to my temper. The master was a protege of Professor Chow, Master Kuheana and he taught me great discipline, honor, respect, humility besides all the physical and mental arts one would ever think of learning. I had the fortunate experience to meet and train with the famous Professor William Kwai Sun Chow during that time...but did not enjoy his visits very much. After moving to San Diego to become a law enforcement officer, I longed to get back to my roots and the system that helped me so much. Looking for Master Kuheana was impossible but soon my mother hooked me up with Professor Chow (She was a friend of Patsy Chow). My trained started there and went up till he passed away. His system provided me with the truth and all those things that anyone could ever wish to learn in their lifetime and much more. It has given me a strong insight of what he wanted accomplished and what he wanted out of his students. It is possibly the most closest knit group of people other then your family I have ever been associated with. And to see the growth of the students makes one beem with pride for in essense these are all my children. And editor, John Soet and Dave Cater said it well, "That the Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo Karate System of Professor Chow is one of the most deadliest art of all time...yet carried on with extreme humity!"
 Grandmaster Kuoha


----------



## Seabrook

gmkuoha said:
			
		

> I have been training over 54 years now and when I was 12 years old, my mother put me in a temple in Hawaii because she was afraid that I would be in a llot of trouble due to my temper. The master was a protege of Professor Chow, Master Kuheana and he taught me great discipline, honor, respect, humility besides all the physical and mental arts one would ever think of learning. I had the fortunate experience to meet and train with the famous Professor William Kwai Sun Chow during that time...but did not enjoy his visits very much. After moving to San Diego to become a law enforcement officer, I longed to get back to my roots and the system that helped me so much. Looking for Master Kuheana was impossible but soon my mother hooked me up with Professor Chow (She was a friend of Patsy Chow). My trained started there and went up till he passed away. His system provided me with the truth and all those things that anyone could ever wish to learn in their lifetime and much more. It has given me a strong insight of what he wanted accomplished and what he wanted out of his students. It is possibly the most closest knit group of people other then your family I have ever been associated with. And to see the growth of the students makes one beem with pride for in essense these are all my children. And editor, John Soet and Dave Cater said it well, "That the Chinese Kara-Ho Kempo Karate System of Professor Chow is one of the most deadliest art of all time...yet carried on with extreme humity!"
> Grandmaster Kuoha


Salute to you sir!

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## lonekimono10

Well i was 10 years old and one day on the way home from school this big kid beat me up and put me in a trash can , i had on my new shirt and when i got home i got in again from my father.
 anyway the next day i was standing out back and was looking across the street, i saw this kid on his front lawn standing in a horse stance(i did'nt know that then) doing something with his hands, i went over and asked him what that was?, he said "KENPO" and that this is called the "STAR BLOCK".
 the next day my grandmom took me to a Tracys kenpo school ,well that was back in 1965 and i have kept the art of kenpo a part of my life ever since.


----------



## Kenpo_man

It was a happy mix of luck of research. I had a little experience in karate and wushu (could have tested for yellow in both before I quit) so I basically knew what I was looking for. I saw the movements in Kenpo and knew right away it was the art for me. After cross training in both muay thai and bjj, two well known and respected styles, I still see kenpo as one of the, if not the, ultimate art for street defence.


----------



## GRIM

I happened past a lead box in a restaurant. Both my girlfrend and I had no prior martial arts experience but filled out a form any way.  got a call back about 4 days later from my instrustor Jim Dryburgh saying we get 4 free privates and free uniforms.

 It took us like month to do introductry classes but after our first group two years ago we both go as much as possible. So honestly I stumbled into it but after looking around I don't think I could of picked a better style.


----------



## kenpo0324

I've always been interested in martial arts and then I read some books by Mr.Parker and watched some videos on Kenpo..I was hooked. I have been in Kenpo for 3yrs now and still enjoying reading about it and doing it.
Your always learning something new in Kenpo..


----------



## kenpochad

it was the hand speed , and that you didnt just hit once or twice


----------



## KenpoEMT

After seeing the speed and precision and then feeling a full speed technique, I knew Kenpo was for me.


----------



## LawDog

Kenpo covers all of the various types of stand up fighting, (Impacting  &  Jujitsu), and a well rounded varity of ground fighting,(Impacting & Grappling). For me it is the way to go.


----------



## Seabrook

Meijin10 said:
			
		

> a well rounded varity of ground fighting,(Impacting & Grappling). For me it is the way to go.


Hmmm....could you be more specific? Which type of Kenpo do you study? Could you please explain Kenpo's use of groundfighting in more detail?

Thanks,

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## KempoGuy06

I actually decided to start taking martial arts after i hurt my shoulders at the gym to many times(pre-exsisting problems, that would be good for a while then flare up all at once), Fed up once and for all i set out to find a school. I thought i would check the internet for some schools near by. I knew that i didnt want to do TKD just because it seemed like it was everywhere. So i did a little searching and i found my current school Bluegrass Martial Arts. I was reading the style (first thought: Shaolin Kempo? WTF?) I read up a little on the style and thought it would be cool to give it a try(free first lesson). Thats that and now im approaching my orange belt test. I love it. my overall physical health has improved. it has also proven useful on one occasion. 

B


----------



## gardawamtu

I got lucky when I walked into the first school I visited.  Being overweight and with a bad knee, I was happy to hear that Kenpo was meant to be adapted to the body of the individual and focus on self-defense.  I was able to get in better shape as a result of the training, but I could do so without putting undue strain on my joints.

When that school closed, I decided to "branch out" and started attending a Tai Chi/Kung Fu school.  I really liked their internal program and am still training in it, but found the external program did not fit my needs or circumstances.  I began to miss the practicality and flow of the kenpo (which is also what I tend to like about the Tai Chi classes).  So I found the people who used to own the school were still training some folks and got back into it a couple of months ago.


----------



## Stooooo

I chose Kenpo, because my sons were already attending the school.  My sons started attending the school, because my oldest son's 1st grade classmate was already at the school.  So the school came very highly recommended.

All the best,
Stu


----------



## fnorfurfoot

When I was younger I was always thinking that I would like to train in some sort of martial art.  I figured that I would get into TKD because my main hobby was Hacky Sack and I figured that it would be natural for me to get involved in a kicking art.  Then I saw The Perfect Weapon.  I fell in love with the hand movements.  It was different than other martial art movies at the time.  After I gratuated High School I decided that I wanted to start, so I looked around.  I called a few places to find out about different arts and eventually found a Kempo school.  Even though it was mostly a Villari style, the instructor eventually started adding Parker techniques to his system.  Now I teach a blended style of both Parker and Villari with some Goju mixed in.


----------



## IWishToLearn

I started martial arts in 1999 and I've been drawn to Kenpo (honestly had no clue why - maybe it's due to how much controversy in the art - I'm a sucker for controversy) since about 2000 and officially started studying it in 2004.


----------



## youngbraveheart

I was fortunate and lucky at a young age to be involved in Chinese Kenpo, but as with a lot of young kids, I lost interest - even though I was really good for my age.  About seven years ago, I wanted to find something similar to what I learned so many years earlier. I did a search on the internet and found this small Chinese Kempo school in the same town I live in. (This was a big plus!) I sent an e-mail and was invited to show up the following week. I met the instructor, and he let me start training the following week. Almost seven years later, he still lets me show up...LOL...I'm the luckiest guy in the world! Fate may be the reason...for choosing Kenpo/Kempo?


----------



## donald

Cause I really look smashing in black!!!!

1stJohn1:9


----------



## kidswarrior

donald said:


> Cause I really look smashing in black!!!!
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


I can tell from your avatar pic.


----------



## Twin Fist

Funny story. Back in the 80's, I was in the Navy. A group of us sailors would, when we were in port, all go to the gym and do some sparring. We noticed one of the ships officers was usually there, over in the corner doing his kata.  At the time, I didnt recognize the style.

Eventually we asked him if wanted to spar with us, and I was the lucky one that got to go first with him. At the time, I was like 20, lean, mean and a brown belt in TKD, so I started throwing kicks. 

I was having a grand old time, pretty much keeping him at distance, and landing some good shots.

Then he teleported inside my kicking range, and hit me about 42 times as he circled around me.

He told me later that he had a healthy respect for my kicks, but once he got inside, I was helpless. And I had to ask, what Style was he using.

"Kenpo"

I was hooked. As soon as I transferred back to the states I went and found myself a Kenpo school.


----------



## Hawke

I mainly studied variations of different traditional Korean martial arts since I was a kid and less than 3 years of Aikido.  I moved back to Los Angeles and couldn't find a good Aikido dojo near where I live.  I went school shopping by staying at a school for a bit (about three months) before moving on.  When I came across a Kenpo school I asked around the Net about the instructor (Bryan Hawkins).  The reply I got was amazing, so I went to his studio where he interviewed me.  I find him to be reputable and would recommend him to others.

What I enjoy about Kenpo is the explanations behind the moves.  When I go to a seminar of a different style I have a much easier time understanding their concepts.


----------



## KempoKop

I looked at several different arts as well as dojo's and I found Kempo to be the best all around combat style.  The other schools were more focused on pure tradition or sport.

I also liked that I found a dojo that actually encouraged students to learn about firearms as part of their upper belt rankings.  The philosophy was that we live in a society of firearms and that students at least have a basic knowledge.  That was refreshing and being that I hunt and target shoot which  is always my first love it was very welcomed. 

Lastly, I like the fact that very young students (even very gifted ones) were held at blue belt because the thought was that children that young could not grasp the totality of advanced techniques and all the applications of employing those techniques at an advanced belt level.


----------



## Jdokan

It was the only thing available at that time other than the Judo school....


----------



## stone_dragone

I was already a 2nd Dan in Nahate Goju (Karate) when I got my second intro to kenpo...the first was "The Perfect Weapon" when I was a teenger studying karate.  

The sense that kenpo made made me look deeper and then began a study through the IKCA and eventually was lucky enough to find an IKCA school.  

Now I'm teaching at a WKKA school near Ft Meade, MD.


----------



## shaolinmonkmark

LawDog said:


> Kenpo covers all of the various types of stand up fighting, (Impacting & Jujitsu), and a well rounded varity of ground fighting,(Impacting & Grappling). For me it is the way to go.


 
I concur with above, and add, for men shorter than average height, kempo is also "Ideal" for them.Also incorporates explosive techniques/combos/movements to enable you to quickly defend yourself in a street self defense situation!

i had wrestled early school years, combined that with ground and pound,boxing.
Right when i got out of highschool, started researching,and taking: aikido, shotokan, tai chi.
Friend who had gotten his yellow-soon to be orange told me about kempo, and, that same night, we watched perfect weapon.
I asked, "for real?"
He said, "Yep"
I went to intro class, and never looked back since, or, stopped training since then.
It is more than a hobby to me, it is a life style.
Im an addict-maaannn!
LOL!!!


----------



## Hudson69

I had started with Wun Hop Kuen Do (and freelancing Ninjutsu) but due to funding I had to quit.  When I was more financially stable I tried to go back but the school was closed for the same reasons.  Not to disparage TKD but at the time (young and foolish) I had heard TKD was a sport so I looked for something else.

There was a Kenpo school just down the road at a gym.  It took all of two lessons for me to fit right in and really get down to some fun training.  I was hooked on Kenpo at 18 (and it allowed me to start dropping in on a friends Ninpo classes again).

Kenpo is what I think of as my core art although it is my "3rd" system of study.


----------



## celtic_crippler

Because I'm anal and always need to know the "why's" and the "how's" behind things. 

I'd been in and out of MA all my life until I discovered Kenpo. No other art held my interest for long and I always wanted to know why a manuever was executed the way it was other than because that was the way it had been taught for 2000 years. 

Kenpo appeases my ADD as well as my "thirst for knowledge". LOL It's more of a science than and art IMHO and that appeals to me. I know I can live my whole life and never know all there is to know about it. Because there's so much to learn it always keeps my interest. 

Not to mention it's practical and very logical. And so am I. In short I guess I feel it just fits my personality.


----------



## Yondanchris

Back in 1993 (when I was 11) I was the focus of the school bully, so my parents immediately enrolled me in the nearest dojo. Which happened to be a SKK Dojo. 
In a few short months I was able to fend off the bullies and really started to enjoy the art of Kempo. I earned my Shodan in 1998, my Nidan in 2000, and finally my Sandan in 2010. Took a four year break from 2000-2004, and Got married in 2004 which spawned a hunger to return to my Kempo roots. Started teaching Kempo at my church and the rest is history. I have continued to teach in churches since 2004 and have enjoyed every minuite of it!!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

I chose Kempo because it was the one with an instructor that my parents liked when i was 5. I am currently 18, and while i am trying out different types of martial arts including kickboxing and judo, i am extremely glad kempo was my first. It did a great job giving me an instruction in martial arts, and i have learned a lot. As you said in the poll, i got extremely lucky with my choice


----------



## OKenpo942

I got into Kenpo (EPAK) because God likes me. I think he is a Kenpoist too... Seriously though, my dad went to high school with my instructor's wife. Dad wanted to get me into the martial arts for discipline and self defense reasons and asked my intructor if he would take me on as a student. He agreed and the rest is history.

I would like to thank God, my dad, and my instructor who became like a second father many, many years ago.

James


----------



## VictorV

I worked with a guy who studied Kenpo.  We talked alot about martial arts and when he opened his school I joined. A quit a few months later and started studying FMA, silat, and muay thai from a navy spouse. I enjoyed kenpo, but I got more out of the other arts.


----------

